# New to Soapmaking....easiest cold press recipe please. :)



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

Hi all.... I am new to this forum. I have just ordered soap from Vicki..and cant wait to use it. But...I think its time I learnt how to and have a go!! 
So what is the easiest cold press method to making soap? Thankyou. :help


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Go up to the sticky with recipes and use the Walmart one using water as your liquid until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

Oh ok...have read the sticky and recipe...does it make a usable/viable cake of soap?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Tell you what that is what most of us use as a base soap and then start tweating it with goat milk/aloe/ different oils and butters always then checking with the soap calc. 
Vicki uses this to teach soap classes and yes is a wonderful soap


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

So once I have made the walmart soap is it then a matter of replacing the water with GM and oils equaling to the water amount?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Run everything thru a lye calculator believe the url is also there in the recipe section and yes I replace my water with 100% goat milk or sometimes Aloe juice and milk. I also change up lard with coco/shea or any butters and use different oils like olive/safflower (which is actually a sub for sunflower) almond etc. After you have done some of the different things then you can go with all oils or all veggie etc. and many other things. But your starting point should be the Walmart recipe till it is perfected.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, glad you found us. Don't get ahead of yourself. Start slowly. Get the recipe for the Wallmart soap, and then go to thesage.com click on the lye calculator and put in the 3 butters/oils. Now print out the recipe. Obviously this recipe was made to be easy to get the butters and oils from a major store here in the USA. So if you can't get something local, like sunflower oil, replace it with olive...keeping the coconut oil and lard at those levels gives a really hard, bubbly, bar. The oils and lard will give you the conditioning bar you want.

Use the higher amount of water for awhile until you get the whole process down and don't start moving to the lower numbers of water until you have your scent selections made and are having zero problems. Then start moving down your water (discount) or move it to milk or other fluids. Then start changing out your butters and oils for others if you like.

Don't rush the process, if you rush through learning this chemical reaction you won't know why you are having problems...is it your scent? is it the brand of oil, some cause white flecks in your soap, is it acceleration due to not having your lye liquid cool enough etc..

So following the directions exactly, gives you a dependable product that you can use and sell, and then as you get a few batches under your belt you can tweak it into anything you want. If you fail in those first few batches...well alot of sites are set up for you to fail so you have to buy soap. Vicki


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

Yes I agree...patience is NOT one of my virtues. 
I see I need a bit of lard....I I dont know if we can buy that in buckets here. I will have to look around...I have found shea butter etc which is bought here in 100 gm batch for $6.50 aud.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's 4 and 5 dollars a pound at your door with shipping here, so you can see you have to sell alot of potted shea to customers or make it into whipped butters etc...to justify putting very much of it at all into your soaps. 

Do go slow, you will waste money and your time if you don't. vicki


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

Yes for sure Vicki....slowly slowly. A question about the lard though...here we can get Vegetable oil in a solid block...could that be used instead of lard? 

Cheers


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Too much oil in your soap and not enough butters will give you snotty soap. Alot of people love all oil soaps now, so don't get me wrong. The veggy oil that is solid is only solid because it has been hydrogonated, it is still and oil, in sap value. On the forum is a list of oils and butters and their soaping characteristics, find it and read through them you will see to have the best soap you want to use some butters. Can you not get lard or do you have an aversion to it? Vicki


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

I am going to try the 3 oils beginners soap which is on one of the websites reccommended in another thread...I would really like this to work as I would much prefer that to the lard soap recipe.


----------

